# Graco G40 Flat Tip



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

About 8 months ago I took the plunge and bought a 395AAA. To date I love the machine and the finishes we are getting from it; however, I am wondering if the flat tips would provide an even better finish or one that is more easily controlled when spraying enclosed areas such as cabinet bodies. 

Does anyone have the conversion kit for their G40. What are pros/cons you have found. Are you still getting the same production rate or have you seen reduction. Any and all information would be appreciated. 

Respectfully, 
Brian


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I haven't done the g40 conversion kit, but I do run the flat tip style with the g15 gun on the 395 aaa sometimes. Also, the similarly styled (but different overall technology) Kremlin version. That style is better to use but more suitable to lower viscosity and lower pressures. 1500 and under is the ideal range, which puts you in the realm of a lot of fine finish products.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah I had the flat tip on mine. Loved it. Way better than the switch tips IMO. Better finish, easier to use, no drips etc. You do want to be using thinner material and I usually spray at around 1000 psi (very rarely should you need to go higher than that). My go-to all purpose tip was the double atomized FF 512 flat tip. You can dial the fan down a bit with them to around what would be a 312 equivalent. They're pricey though at around $90 each. But they do last longer than the switchtips in my experience. 

I wouldn't choose the flat tip for latex though.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rcon said:


> I wouldn't choose the flat tip for latex though.


Generally I agree. Although we did run the xcite (which has that style) in Zar Ultramax all day today and it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Generally I agree. Although we did run the xcite (which has that style) in Zar Ultramax all day today and it was pretty awesome.


I've never had the opportunity to try anything Zar but i'll take your word for it!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rcon said:


> I've never had the opportunity to try anything Zar but i'll take your word for it!


If you ever get the chance to atomize ultramax through a flat tip, you must. We will be putting out some footage of it soon so you can at least enjoy it vicariously.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> If you ever get the chance to atomize ultramax through a flat tip, you must. We will be putting out some footage of it soon so you can at least enjoy it vicariously.


haha sounds good VP let me know when you got your video up i'll have to check it out!


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

I have done the G40 to G15 conversion, best thing I have done with my AAA sprayer. I spray water based aqua enamel through it & more than happy with the finish, usually use 700-750 psi & 30 psi air.
Cheers Bloodnut:thumbsup:


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm hoping to shoot water based poly and lacquer with the tips in the hopes that the dry build up on the tip will be less then that of the Rac X tips. I also shoot a lot of water based enamels using a 310 on doors and 210 on trim so with the above post why would not want to shoot waterborne enamels with the flat tip? Would it not atomize well? What about a 5% reduction and a 311 flat tip to shoot doors/trim using Pro Classic Waterborne.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> I'm hoping to shoot water based poly and lacquer with the tips in the hopes that the dry build up on the tip will be less then that of the Rac X tips. I also shoot a lot of water based enamels using a 310 on doors and 210 on trim so with the above post why would not want to shoot waterborne enamels with the flat tip? Would it not atomize well? What about a 5% reduction and a 311 flat tip to shoot doors/trim using Pro Classic Waterborne.


i think the biggest concern with the flat tip is clogging. it's not as easy as the rac tip to un-clog. you really have to strain your paint well and I even put a strainer at the suction tube as an added measure. i also transfer the entire new gallon of paint into a new container because often the gallon has bits of dried paint that can fall into the sprayer.

for doors you really don't need AAA. airless is good in those applications. a 310 or 312 ff rac tip should be fine.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Xmark said:


> i think the biggest concern with the flat tip is clogging. it's not as easy as the rac tip to un-clog. you really have to strain your paint well and I even put a strainer at the suction tube as an added measure. i also transfer the entire new gallon of paint into a new container because often the gallon has bits of dried paint that can fall into the sprayer.
> 
> for doors you really don't need AAA. airless is good in those applications. a 310 or 312 ff rac tip should be fine.


Yeah you've pretty much nailed it. Once those flat tips get a bit of junk jammed in them it's a real pain to get them out. 

You can use tip filters however - very small filters you can order from graco that are placed just behind the nozzle of the tip and prevents anything from getting in there. They are around $5 each and you have to order them in packages of 10. 

Also, using 150 - 200 mesh fluid filters in the G40/G15 eliminates 99.9% of any junk that gets through the manifold filter. I never found any need to pre-strain my material or put a strainer around the pick up tube (I actually removed the tube and used a hopper instead). 

AAA can be very useful for latex/acrylic paints on items like doors etc since you can use low pressure and reduce a lot of overspray compared to an airless. But in those situations I would use the switchtips and a 312. Medium-low fluid pressure with low air pressure and you're golden.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been contemplating doing the conversion myself. Thanks for the tips Alec.


----------



## bloodnut (Nov 11, 2009)

I don't have any trouble with clogging, I use 409 tip to spray water based gloss on all trims, pretty hot here in Aus, so I should get clogging, no clogging to report, when not in use on site, simply place gun in pot of water & blow air through before use again.
Cheers Bloodnut


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

For those that use it...what tip size(s) are you using most and for what application. 

Respectfully, 
Brian


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello, I am a professional regular painting/decorative painter and furniture refinisher with years of experiences. Right now someone recommended me Graco G40. I am currently doing a kitchen refinish. I purchased a new Graco G40 gun with RAC tip and it aint no good for painting kitchen it releases dry peaces of paint and just messes everything up. This tip no good for it and I see you have done conversion. I would like to convert it to use G15 tip and cap. I cant work without it. Or what would you recommend for G40 what tips work with it. Or if the conversion from G15 works please help me as I dont know if the part will fit in from G15 into G40. What are the parts or helpful sites that can help me. Anybody please help I really appreciate thank you!


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

I think I would first try to get in touch with the Graco rep.and see what he has to offer advice wise.


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

1963 Sovereign said:


> I think I would first try to get in touch with the Graco rep.and see what he has to offer advice wise.


thanks! they actually did find a part number.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

1963 Sovereign said:


> I think I would first try to get in touch with the Graco rep.and see what he has to offer advice wise.


Why go with the graco rep. when we can offer better advise..... unless is pricing :whistling2:


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

36-701 - SPRAY TIP CLEANING NEEDLES FOR TIPS -0.011


Spray Tip Cleaning Needles12 Needles for tips -.011




www.kmcoating.com


----------

